# Sierra Series Blanks....



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 22, 2021)

Ready to ship  off to the UK. A Carp, Northern Pike, Roach, Yellow Perch and Carp applied on both sides of of the blank so will work for either a right or left handed writer. All on Maple  finished with MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method and ready to install fittings for the Sierra series pen 🖊


----------



## mark james (Feb 22, 2021)

Excellence; as suspected!  Very nice Les.


----------

